# Grooming



## bramble

Hello Everyone, I'm new to posting. I have a 8 month old Cockerpoo she has a few little matts in her coat, which I am trying to get out. But was wondering if I keep her coat regularly brushed and cared for, do I have to have her clipped. She is beautiful the way she is and don't really want to have her hair cut short!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dylansmum

I feel the same way and will be interested to hear the replies.


----------



## kendal

http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp theas brushes are the best ive ever come across. 8 months is when the adult coat startys to come thrugh and causes problems with the puppy coat. best bet is to take her to a groomer and get the to show you how to keep her matts to a minimum. 
they way i do it is when i find a matt i take scissors and cut down going in the same direction has the hair, that brakes the matt alowing the brush the brake the matt up smaller.


----------



## kendal

forgot to mention, you don't have to have her cut short, i know a number of people who keep their cockapoos long, but they brush their dogs every day and take their dog to a groomer at least every 6 to 8 weeks. to get a trim, just make sure you tell them exactly whats you want, some groomers get a little clipper happy and will just clip the dog down. depending on her coat type it my be difficult to keep her as long as you want. 

i would like to keep my girls a little longer but in the weather we have had recently i am regretting it. i have just finished dematting my girls so i can take them to my work tomorrow to clip them down as they are just to long, we considering their las clip was in September its not surprising that they are very hairy. they we ment to get done before now but with the snow we have had i couldnt get to the groomer i use and she has now move so cant use her any more. 

look for photos and show the groomer what you want. but yes she will need a haircut.


----------



## embee

It will depend on coat type and I think there is a lot of variation from cocker like to poodle like and everything in between.

I had Flo groomed and clipped last summer and regretted it - she came home looking like this... (More like a poodle than a cockapoo)









She hasn't been cut since and now looks like this with lovely long, soft, scraggy fur I can sink my fingers into.....









Her fur is around 3 inches long but is quite loosely crimped, not that curly, so doesn't seem to mat that much. I brush her about once a week and sometimes have to spend a little time in the evening brushing out the odd matted bit while she is having a hug. I don't like using scissors in case I nick her so I just gently work on matted bits with a small slicker brush and they come out.

I must say I've never noticed her coat change from puppy to adult, like others have mentioned on the forum and it didn't seem to start matting more as she got older. She is now 14 months.

I take Flo to the groomer about every two months to be thoroughly washed and brushed through and will just get a light clip next time no shorter than 2 inches.

Now if I had 4 dogs like Kendal I would probably think differently as I would probably be brushing dogs for at least 1 hour per day if kept too long!!!!!

Also each dog is different and some tolerate or even love brushing and grooming, others hate it. It would be impossible to keep a cockapoo's fur long if they hated being brushed.


----------



## bramble

I think I'll keep her coat long for as long as I can manage to maintain it myself with the occasional visit to a groomer. She doesn't mind being brushed for a while but gets bored and fed up if I take too long, so will just have to see, also think I will have to wait and see if her coat changes, (hope fully I'll be lucky and she'll be like flo!) at the moment it is so soft and loose curls so easier to get matts out. I too am worried about using scissors as she fidgets and would hate to nip her.

Thank you everyone for all your advise.


----------



## wilfiboy

Cos it keeps growing you'd have to at least keep trimming it. Just make sure you are specific with a groomer what you want maybe take some photos... as i ve said before I killed myself laughing the first time Wilf was cut dont think I impressed the groomer and she wanted to keep him short so that the job was easier for her but if i d have wanted a short haired dog Id have got one .. I wanted a lamb. But his coat had started to grow outwards and had lost its shine and was almost sarting to look frizzy.. I've found the more its been cut its got curlyer... just know what you want and ask for it x


----------



## parapluie

I definitely like the longer look much better!


----------



## bramble

*"Light trim all round" booked*



wilfiboy said:


> Cos it keeps growing you'd have to at least keep trimming it. Just make sure you are specific with a groomer what you want maybe take some photos... as i ve said before I killed myself laughing the first time Wilf was cut dont think I impressed the groomer and she wanted to keep him short so that the job was easier for her but if i d have wanted a short haired dog Id have got one .. I wanted a lamb. But his coat had started to grow outwards and had lost its shine and was almost sarting to look frizzy.. I've found the more its been cut its got curlyer... just know what you want and ask for it x


Well I've been brave and booked a grooming appointment..........so watch this space. Will post before and after pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy

Who are you using .. I used Plush Puppies .. she s mobile and comes to the house in a fully equiped transit . Who ever you use Id show them pictures of what you want.. especially if they have nt done a cockapoo before x


----------



## bramble

wilfiboy said:


> Who are you using .. I used Plush Puppies .. she s mobile and comes to the house in a fully equiped transit . Who ever you use Id show them pictures of what you want.. especially if they have nt done a cockapoo before x


Oh wow, what a coincidence Plush puppies is who've I've booked. I see her van everyday as my little boy goes to the same school as her kids, so thought it would be handy! was think of showing her pics of your flo if you don't mind!


----------



## paul1959

We had Jess cut on New Years eve. I gave the groomer strict instructions not to 'scalp' her and we were very happy with the results.

Pics to follow.


----------



## bramble

Oh goody looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## embee

paul1959 said:


> We had Jess cut on New Years eve. I gave the groomer strict instructions not to 'scalp' her and we were very happy with the results.
> 
> Pics to follow.


Look forward to seeing pics as I'm still trying to find something in between crazy looking poodle that my groomer came up with and 3 inch long mop. I love the long look but it is taking a while to brush each evening and a challenge when she comes in from an hour long off lead, cross country romp in the mud and through dry winter burrs


----------



## paul1959

Before










After

























Sorry only Iphone pics but it gives you the idea.


----------



## bramble

I too love the long look, but am struggling with the black dog that comes back from walks too!!!!!! 
Did you every read a book called "Harry the Dirty Dog"? well if you did, that's my bramble ha ha


----------



## parapluie

Paul, I love the before shot!


----------



## wilfiboy

Mandy/Bramble ... Deb spends ages she took over 4 hours the first time she cut Wilf but said she wanted to take her time so that he would find the experience ok .. then after that he would give her a cockapoo greet every time . I used to ask forthe top of his head leaving long cos once she cut it short to his head, always didhis face lovely .... not like a poodle like I've seen another cockapoo in Halifax. But quite likes to cut body short so stipulate that you dont want it clipping so short but if you.ve got a picture should be ok. I know which school your at surprised I have nt seen you I walk most mornings in the woods by the rocks after school dropoff time .... although muddy at the mo x


----------



## embee

Bumped into someone on a walk who has 2 wheaten terriers with really similar coats to cockapoos. She clips her dogs herself and she's offered to come round on Wednesday to show me how to give Flo a tidy up with clippers and let me know what I need to buy. Will let you know how I get on...


----------



## bramble

wilfiboy (Karen) - thanks for picture, wilfiboy looks lovely, not too short, and I think I've seen the poodle looking cockerpoo your talking about that's why I'm so worried about getting her clipped! Wow 4 hours, not sure if Bramble will have the patience for that, did you stay with her when she did it, I was hoping to so I could get a few tips. I tend to walk at the rocks at the weekends and then when the evenings get lighter I'll be there, so its only a matter of time before we bump into each other


----------



## Guest

love the pics flo looks gorgeous she looks english? i cut mine similar to american cocker clip they look lovely and most groomers no how to do it janice


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> Bumped into someone on a walk who has 2 wheaten terriers with really similar coats to cockapoos. She clips her dogs herself and she's offered to come round on Wednesday to show me how to give Flo a tidy up with clippers and let me know what I need to buy. Will let you know how I get on...


oh that's great. I think it's very valuable to learn how to do at least the basics yourself. 
I, on the other hand, have no idea how to do anything in the way of grooming haha


----------



## wilfiboy

Thats what I thought re time I kept getting up to look out of the window ... thinking something was wrong , surprised I haven't seen you. Good luck with your trimming skills Mandy(embee) you'll be fine I've been doing Wilf myself for a while ... cos knew it would get costly with two.. you just need to go for it x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Thats what I thought re time I kept getting up to look out of the window ... thinking something was wrong , surprised I haven't seen you. Good luck with your trimming skills Mandy(embee) you'll be fine I've been doing Wilf myself for a while ... cos knew it would get costly with two.. you just need to go for it x


Wilfiboy - what clippers and other stuff do you use?


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh dear will have to look just a set from argos .. one of the wahl (something like that ) ones .. very similar to those you'd use for cutting boys and mens hair, you get a dvd and ive looked at some posts on utube, its the face thats difficult, I find, the body is easy once you dare.... not sure how Kendal finds it I know she does her girls. Kendal you could post doing their faces on utube for us lol


----------



## embee

I use thinning scissors on Flo's 'fringe' to keep it out of her eyes - I find with thinning scissors it keeps the look scruffy and mistakes aren't so visible. Then I use small grooming scissors (like small nail scissors) to tidy in between and under her eyes. Will await Kendals response as I would interested to hear how you do faces as your girls look good.


----------



## wilfiboy

I got a little hand held trimmer that was supposed to do almost the bridge of the nose but it was no good .. yeh I ve had those little scissors but just use the same big ones for legs and face, just got to be careful... Wilf sits really still but cant imagine mabel doing . Do you like my avatar Thankyou Kendal for putting it on :kiss:


----------



## kendal

found this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD7mVExryEo


----------



## wilfiboy

Knew we could count on you x x


----------



## kendal

lol its not my lot lol. have already givent my lot a hair cut but i promis next time they need a face trim i will try and film it lol but everyone likes their dogs different. i used to get my lots ears at the same length as thei beard but now growing them out and shortening the beard as i feel my girls look a bit boyish when they have long beards.


----------



## wilfiboy

some of us cant help but have a problem with facial hair lol x


----------



## parapluie

very nice avatar, karen haha I was wondering how you got it on there  but I see you had help haha


----------



## cockawho

Hi

We have a very handsome 10 mth old male Cockapoo who loves to be outside as much as possible... he has really long thick hair and despite regular brushing has ended up a matted mess ... we have had the groomer guy in today and he just said "start again" .. so he now looks like a bit of a bald cocker spaniel with a weird looking poodle tail (still cute though) ... it will of course grow back... now we need to get more serious with the combing and mat illimination... I reckon we need one of the wire combs as linked to here and one of those hooked things to break up any mats that do sneak in


----------



## Happyad

Is there a great place to go to get pics to show the groomer?
Of course google but the main stay of pics happen to be american cuts which I dont favour.
We are having our 3rd cut ( the dog of course!) on saturday and will attempt some befores an after.
I much prefer ther hair longer but its not suitable for day to day life.
Duff goes to doggy day care 4/5 days a week so generally comes back filthy and happy, so brush most nights.
Shes a lucky pooch, as the centre of attention for the household we have spent a lot of time with her, so at seven months she will jump in a warm bath, have the clean and scrub down and hair dryer in front the fire
yep spoilt lol


----------



## kendal

some groomers are lazy and just skin a dog rather than trying to dematt them. around about 8 months old the coat changes and becomes more difficult and matts appear from nowhere. the les pooches brush is fab defo get one makes life much easier. also a comb. if you find a matt, take a pair of scissors and cut thought the mat in the direction the hair grows and falls, i.e. is its on his side cut down the way th ribs go. this brakes he matt up and allows the brush to cut through it.


----------



## wilfiboy

Adam, good luck with groomers on Saturday .. could you just go through the gallery here and if there s something you like print it off... unless theres a copyright thing !!! I like the "it'll grow back" attitude its a bit like I feel whenever I've been to the hair dressers lol x


----------



## Dylansmum

I've resisted haircuts so far as I love the shaggy look, but now reluctantly can see that I'll have to book Dylan in once he's fully recovered from his op. He gets covered in mud every day and only had his first ever bath yesterday in preparation for the vets. The matting on his belly is becoming a problem as it's hard to get him to stay still long enough to work on it. The rest of his coat is ok, but really getting long now.


----------



## cockawho

this is what happened with Pepper ... he almost had a line of matting along his sides ... he was fine with it but regardless of brushing it just got too bad .. Will try cutting the mats when / if they appear and will get one of those brushes ...


----------



## bramble

This is exactly what's happening with Bramble, matts appearing on front legs and chest. Keep trying to get them out, bought a matt splitter, but scared to use it as it has sharp blades! She is booked in to be groomed 29th so will try to wait until then? Will also try and post before and after photo's - if I like the results?


----------



## wilfiboy

Only if you like it Mandy ? ha ha x


----------



## embee

Well I took the plunge and groomed Flo myself today - with a lot of help from a lovely lady I bumped into a few months ago who has 2 Wheaten Terriers she grooms herself and who offered to pop round and show me how to do it.

Flo was getting really long (3 inches) but I love the scruffy look and was reluctant to take her back to the professional groomer who always made her too 'tidy'. It was time to do something as it was taking me ages to brush her through and she walked round looking like an enormous pom-pom after I had been over her with the slicker. I was also getting a bit lazy about brushing as it was taking such a long time.

I'm well pleased with the results. She looks a bit 'puffy' at the moment from all the brushing and combing we had to do before using the clippers but once she gets her waves back I think she'll look just great.

I also learnt a lot about essential kit. Up to now I've just used a slicker but we also used a really wide spaced comb, a de-matting comb, thinning scissors and clippers with a no. 4 comb attached. I had looked at de-matting combs and was too scared to try one but it worked really well at breaking up a couple of matts that had developed but I hadn't found under all the fur.

It was great to control how much was taken off and keep her looking scruffy. Here's how she looks now...


----------



## kendal

aww look at her, well done it will get easier each time and you will want to try different things on her.


----------



## Dylansmum

Well done! It's more the struggle keeping them still for long enough that would faze me.


----------



## wilfiboy

good job Mandy ... you'll be setting up business soon lol , you just need to dare go for it . Like Kendal says the more you do it , and it'll save you a fortune. In the summer i just took a bit off every couple of weeks , she looks greta x


----------



## bramble

Gosh she looks fab, I so wish you lived around the corner and you could help me with bramble. I love the look, hope you don't mind if I print out a pictrue to show my groomer?


----------



## embee

bramble said:


> Gosh she looks fab, I so wish you lived around the corner and you could help me with bramble. I love the look, hope you don't mind if I print out a pictrue to show my groomer?


No problem and I'll put a couple more pics on when it settles after all the brushing. Let's hope the groomer doesn't laugh at my attempt


----------



## parapluie

great job, Mandy!


----------



## embee

More pics of Flo after my first attempt at grooming...



















The bare bit on her tummy isn't a slip with the clippers, that's where her fur is growing back post spay 

Just need to sort out her legs now which I think I'll take down to 3/4" as she gets covered in mud each day on her cross country romp.

Also discovered Pet Head 'Poof' (weird name), a deodorising spray with a lovely pear smell, so she is well huggable at the moment - soft, matt free and smelling like a bowl of fruit.


----------



## wilfiboy

She looks great have been meaning to do Wilf all week will have to get my act together... I'll never get that scarf made x


----------



## andy0

wow good job how long did it take you


----------



## embee

It's taken about 3 days!! The initial groom was about 1.5 hours but I've been following Flo around with my thinning scissors ever since thinking 'missed a bit there' and snipping more bits off


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> She looks great have been meaning to do Wilf all week will have to get my act together... I'll never get that scarf made x


Hey - I didn't realise you also home groomed. Any tips for a beginner?


----------



## embee

Seen it all now - you can even get nail polish for dogs 
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/550/colour-paw-nail-polish
Suppose the gold would go quite nicely with Flo's colour... (joke - just in case you start asking to see pics)


----------



## wilfiboy

Been doing Wilf for coming up to a year now my groomer charged £35 and I was loathed to pay for two so I had a go, before we got Mabel .Could do with him doing "properly" though, finding it harder now she's here .. I keep meaning to. No real tips just that I've got more confident with time, more daring round the eyes and bridge of nose. I use clippers on Wilf s body i had them for nearly a year before I risked using them but its so easy ... just like shearing sheep, not that I've done that lol. I know what you mean about finding stray bits that you've missed x


----------



## wilfiboy

P.s what colour nail varnish are you getting for Flo ???


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> P.s what colour nail varnish are you getting for Flo ???


I'm thinking gold as it will go with her colouring 
Ohhhh the frustration of not seeing pics of Wilf and Mabel is too much...


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> found this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD7mVExryEo


OMG just watched this and nearly cried. He looked great before they started. It was like watching a horror movie - I was watching from behind my fingers when they got to his head. I much prefer the scruffy, unstructured look


----------



## Dylansmum

I agree Mandy - that cut makes them look too much like a poodle. But Dylan is now starting to look too much like Itt from the Addams Family so a haircut is now unavoidable. See the similarity 










http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff387/Dylansmum1000/th_It.jpg?t=1295776138


I took him to a groomer who said his matts were bad and he'd either have to have a short cut or hours of dematting so I'm probably going to have to put up with him short for a while. Not looking forward to it at all


----------



## cockawho

thats exactly what happened to Pepper.... he certainly looks like a different dog now he's shaved ... it will grow back though .. its not been a bad thing as he has been castrated at the same time ... ps .. since castration he hasn't half had a appetite ...


----------



## wilfiboy

Poor Dylan ... he's lovelier than that ... is it worth just asking the groomer to do his face .. if you like how they've done it before or take a picture as this is the bit I find harder to shape. Then just cut him a bit shorter in the legs and body yourself then work on the matts once you've got a bit off. You'll be fine better than scalping him... and you can stll say it'll grow back !!!! If Mandy can do it lol lol .... only joking!!! Mandy do Wilf and Mabel actually exists or am I a cockapoo stalker x


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> I agree Mandy - that cut makes them look too much like a poodle. But Dylan is now starting to look too much like Itt from the Addams Family so a haircut is now unavoidable. See the similarity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff387/Dylansmum1000/th_It.jpg?t=1295776138
> 
> 
> I took him to a groomer who said his matts were bad and he'd either have to have a short cut or hours of dematting so I'm probably going to have to put up with him short for a while. Not looking forward to it at all


I would absolutely make sure you take a pic. Sometimes I feel they shave them right down as it is the easy option. Maybe print and take a photo of Dave's Benny. See pics at this thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=5047#post5047
He is quite short all over but has kept his Cockapoo face and looks good.


----------



## bramble

Hi Everyone, as I started this Post, thought I should show you pictures of how brambles first "Grooming" turned out. When she came through the door it was a shock, as she was so long and shaggy, but I am REALLY pleased with the results, her fur has gone right back to being as soft as puppy fur and we all just can't stop cuddling her.

Thank you to you all for your advice, and here are the pics!


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Dylan ... he's lovelier than that ... is it worth just asking the groomer to do his face .. if you like how they've done it before or take a picture as this is the bit I find harder to shape. Then just cut him a bit shorter in the legs and body yourself then work on the matts once you've got a bit off. You'll be fine better than scalping him... and you can stll say it'll grow back !!!! If Mandy can do it lol lol .... only joking!!! Mandy do Wilf and Mabel actually exists or am I a cockapoo stalker x


Karen, you can trim a wiggling cockapoo but can't post us pictures of your fictitious dogs?? I call shenanigans!


----------



## wilfiboy

The picture s I have got on here Ive "uploaded " ( is that the correct term ?) from someone elses site lol , really I have nt got a dog just a sad woman with no one to talk to. So have to make up fictious stories about a breed of dog that apparently loads of people love... just so that i can have some cyber friends . Boo Hoo x x 
Oh and Mandy , Bramble looks lovely .. how long did it take ?


----------



## bramble

wilfiboy said:


> Oh and Mandy , Bramble looks lovely .. how long did it take ?


It took 2.5 hours! All the time my front room window had to be open for electricity brrrrrrrrr but it was worth it, I think she'll be much easier to look after now. Although my Husband thinks Debs swapped bramble for another dog in the back of a van as she's suddenly turned into a dog with attitude, want come back in park etc........... Adolescence I guess? Maybe have to start a post on that to get some advice on how to get my old dog back!


----------



## Dylansmum

I've finally booked Dylan in to be clipped next week, and I'm actually looking forward to it! I finally found a groomer who I'm happy with - a recommendation from the lady who occasionally dog-minds Dylan. She has 8 dogs of her own and works from home in a converted shed. She will pick-up and drop off and cope with my matted, tangled cockapoo for £28 !!??? I was being quoted £50-60 from other groomers, but it wasn't just the price, - I just didn't take to any of them and didn't want to take him there. Finally found someone who does it for the love of dogs and not just to make money. And she doesn't lock them in a cage - she says he can play with her dogs in the garden while he is waiting. She only does max 2 dogs a day. Even though I love the shaggy look, Dylan has gone beyond that now and he gets so muddy and tangled from his walks - I'm constantly tugging out mats and finding mud and vegetation in his fur so now I actually want to get him cut quite short. Not fair to make him suffer just because I think he looks cute. Walking in muddy places twice a day, I have to be practical. Will post before and after pics.


----------



## wilfiboy

Yeh I agree Helen ... we all wanted that shaggy/curly dog but just because of practicalities they maybe need keeping abit shorter than we would have originally wanted. But like you said keeping their coat longer cant be at the expence of having a lovely time off lead in woods,open ground and water..... good luck he'll be fine x x


----------



## wilfiboy

bramble said:


> It took 2.5 hours! All the time my front room window had to be open for electricity brrrrrrrrr but it was worth it, I think she'll be much easier to look after now. Although my Husband thinks Debs swapped bramble for another dog in the back of a van as she's suddenly turned into a dog with attitude, want come back in park etc........... Adolescence I guess? Maybe have to start a post on that to get some advice on how to get my old dog back!


Maybe she's selling them out of the back of her van lol x


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> I've finally booked Dylan in to be clipped next week, and I'm actually looking forward to it! I finally found a groomer who I'm happy with - a recommendation from the lady who occasionally dog-minds Dylan. She has 8 dogs of her own and works from home in a converted shed. She will pick-up and drop off and cope with my matted, tangled cockapoo for £28 !!??? I was being quoted £50-60 from other groomers, but it wasn't just the price, - I just didn't take to any of them and didn't want to take him there. Finally found someone who does it for the love of dogs and not just to make money. And she doesn't lock them in a cage - she says he can play with her dogs in the garden while he is waiting. She only does max 2 dogs a day. Even though I love the shaggy look, Dylan has gone beyond that now and he gets so muddy and tangled from his walks - I'm constantly tugging out mats and finding mud and vegetation in his fur so now I actually want to get him cut quite short. Not fair to make him suffer just because I think he looks cute. Walking in muddy places twice a day, I have to be practical. Will post before and after pics.


I'm much happier with Flo now she is just an inch long all over and she still looks 'scruffy' and wavy. Loved her long (3 inches) and shaggy but just not practical day to day, especially since we need to wash down her legs and tummy everyday after a long, wet, muddy walk. I suppose it would be different if she walked on pavements each day. I can now comb her over and keep her mat free in just 5 mins each day. Great you have found someone you are happy with, it sounds great, especially the no crate approach.


----------



## Dylansmum

Just trying to work out exactly what to get done. Know I want the face kept round and quite long and the body quite short, but can't decide about the legs. They get really muddy and matted but will they look weird cut short? Or is there a middle ground? Opinions please.


----------



## wilfiboy

Hope I dont offend anyone but I suppose its all personal preference...I like the legs kept puppy/teddy cut almost cylindrical a bit like a bischon, where they are the same width all the way down. I dont like the legs to be scalped they look almost stick like and i think that width in the leg is one of the features that makes a cockapoo look so adorable. They'll be able to keep that look but make them more managable x


----------



## Tressa

wilfiboy said:


> Hope I dont offend anyone but I suppose its all personal preference...I like the legs kept puppy/teddy cut almost cylindrical a bit like a bischon, where they are the same width all the way down. I dont like the legs to be scalped they look almost stick like and i think that width in the leg is one of the features that makes a cockapoo look so adorable. They'll be able to keep that look but make them more managable x


I always tell the groomer - 'no poodle feet or ankles, remember' - first time Teddy was done he came out looking like a ballet dancer on tiptoe


----------



## wilfiboy

Tressa said:


> I always tell the groomer - 'no poodle feet or ankles, remember' - first time Teddy was done he came out looking like a ballet dancer on tiptoe


lol .. yep , been there... great description x x


----------



## thedell

Hi You did a fab job she looks great


----------



## cockawho

Amazing how quick the fur grows back .. Pepper is starting to go wavy again already ... its only a couple of weeks since his scalping!


----------



## wilfiboy

cockawho said:


> Amazing how quick the fur grows back .. Pepper is starting to go wavy again already ... its only a couple of weeks since his scalping!


Will you go back to the same groomer? were you happy with the cut? Like you say though it grows back x


----------



## Dylansmum

Tomorrow is the day for Dylan's scalping. Looking forward to it - he's been getting really uncomfortable and I'm perpetually finding bits of debris and mud in his fur. Gotta be practical - here's hoping I can still recognise him!


----------



## wilfiboy

Dylans big make over ... try not to laugh like I did when Wilf was first groomed lol. Even if its shorter than you want it'll grow and you can keep on top of it . I know what you mean Im forever pulling bits of bramble, bracken and heather off and fidgitting in Wilfs fur, poor thing... will be thinking about you Good luck x


----------



## parapluie

I was at a pet store the other day and they had a window where you could see the pups getting groomed and it was so sad! The girl was completely shaving down this poor fluffy puppy. I couldn't look. Hope the owners asked for that. I think if you're clear with them about what you want it will go fine!


----------



## connie

I'd love to be able to keep Milo's long, but he seems to get matted easily so I get him groomed every two months. In the summer he gets matted from swimming, and in the winter he gets matted from getting in and out of his sweater and jumping in the snow! He will let me brush his back and ears, but won't let me do much with his face or legs. He still looks cute when he gets groomed!


----------



## janlaw

This is my dilema at the moment...trouble is, not many dog groomers where I live and not many cockapoos...mostly sheepdogs here in the outer hebrides!


----------



## kendal

janlaw said:


> This is my dilema at the moment...trouble is, not many dog groomers where I live and not many cockapoos...mostly sheepdogs here in the outer hebrides!


have any of them done an old English or a lhasa apso depending on how long you want them its a similer cut.


----------



## caradunne

I trim Izzy's hair every month, trying to keep it about 2 inches long. I just use scissors (round nose). I trim her tail as the hair grows very long, out of proportion with her body. I trim her moustache and beard and around her eyes. I take her for a pamper session to Pets at Home every 6 weeks, they do her nails, fur between toes etc. She is 9 months old; all this takes ages but she is getting more used to it and is beginning to stay still - have to catch her when she is sleepy!
We live in the country so at the moment she is getting really dirty and I have to wash her legs every day. I guess I give her a full wash every 2 to 3 weeks. I have found a company online called Equafleece who sell brilliant fleece body coats with short legs. She is very happy to wear this, it is flexible and does't inhibit any movement. This keeps her tummy and back clean when she is charging around the fields. It also will dry her after a full wash and keep her dry in the pouring rain - cost £31, but worth every penny. I just throw it in the washing machine.
Cara


----------



## cockawho

wilfiboy said:


> Will you go back to the same groomer? were you happy with the cut? Like you say though it grows back x


Yes I would, he was really good we got exactly what we asked for.. he spent time to "make friends" with Pepper and then had a good look at his fur ... the only option this time was to "scalp" the matting etc was so bad.. Pepper, without any shadow of a doubt, prefers it like this .. but he has such lovely fur when its long .. so we'll go for a compromise and have it "fairly long" .. so groomer it will be ...


----------

